# I bought an EBAY turbo



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

After having problems with my Turbonetics T3 super 60 i decided i could replace the bad wastegate+actuator for $200 or get a new no-brand T3 super 60 for $200. I hope to have it installed in a week or two and will update with any criticisms and praise i get over the course of my experience. I hope i can help prove/disprove the attitude towards these cheap turbos. Wish me luck!








pic of old T3 for views.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: I bought an EBAY turbo (A.Wilder)*

bad choice IMHO, i've seen many ebay turbo kits go to ish because of the snails.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: I bought an EBAY turbo (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_bad choice IMHO, i've seen many ebay turbo kits go to ish because of the snails.

i can always replace the bad wastegate on the turbonetics with the good one from the cheap turbo


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

i bought a cheap turbo to see what they hare like so far so good seems like a pretty decent peice 2 things though when you get your turbo take the WG actuator off and throw it in the grabage 2nd thing take the compressor housing off and clean up any missed burs from drilling and tapping


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

Not to hi-jack, but since we'er on the subject, any info about this one?(quality or not) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...l1116


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

that last one is a precision turbo. its is good ish


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Not to hi-jack, but since we'er on the subject, any info about this one?(quality or not) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...l1116

Precision turbos are very good. That turbo is huge though, I don't know what you plan on putting it on though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (1_slow_mk3)*

Good to hear. I am building a 12V Vr and want to make sure my turbo will perform. I am shooting for atleast 500 hp, but want to push it to the max. This one claims it will support up tp 750, so I figure 500 to 600 it will be at home.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

thanks for the tips, i will definitely do that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

i had a t3 turbonetics .60 but it eventually went bad after a few years. i ended up with a t3/t4 reubilt by turbonetics turbonetics i got from a friend for 300. i never considered a cheap ebay jam, i cried a little cause i was bout to splurge 700 for a new turbonetics t3. i decided to trust my friend...
my point, dont go cheap. maybe youll stumble across a deal like i did.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (corradokyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradokyd* »_i had a t3 turbonetics .60 but it eventually went bad after a few years. i ended up with a t3/t4 reubilt by turbonetics turbonetics i got from a friend for 300. i never considered a cheap ebay jam, i cried a little cause i was bout to splurge 700 for a new turbonetics t3. i decided to trust my friend...
my point, dont go cheap. maybe youll stumble across a deal like i did. 

if a new turbonetics last 3 years and cost $700 and an ebay turbo cost $200 and lasts a year, after 3 years the ebay is still cheaper. Plus you have no experience with the ebay turbos. This is an experiment i am doing. I have the turbonetics turbo i can have rebuilt, but i'm betting the ebay turbo will be fine for me. I'm not going to be pushing the turbo to its limits and the car is a weekend fair weather car.


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*

i support you for trying this for yourself instead of like everyone else claiming they are bad because of word on the street. i too also have heard of the ebay turbos being a bad idea because of internals "exploding" and just ruining an engine. How ever you are trying it and you might get lucky, people could be wrong. I personally have also heard of people taking an ebay turbo and welding up the housing and being fine after that... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you sir!


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (stofficer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stofficer2* »_i support you for trying this for yourself instead of like everyone else claiming they are bad because of word on the street. i too also have heard of the ebay turbos being a bad idea because of internals "exploding" and just ruining an engine. How ever you are trying it and you might get lucky, people could be wrong. I personally have also heard of people taking an ebay turbo and welding up the housing and being fine after that... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you sir!

thanks, i plan on doing some side by side comparisions, i know the turbonetics will most likely use higher quality parts etc. but it will be nice to see what a $500 difference really gets you, and is it really worth $500


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

word maybe i didnt get what you were saying. my turbonetics lasted me about 4 years. i also ran about 18psi on it daily...
if you dont mind doing the work,i support getting the ebay and beating the sht out of it.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

if you think about it you shouldent have much to worry about if your ebay turbo "explodes" as long as you have an intercooler. the turbine is spinning the wrong direction for peices to go back into the exaust manifold and the intercooler is more then likely to stop peices from the turbine getting through to the engine


_Modified by MaxVW at 2:56 PM 6-12-2008_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

i run an ebay tubro.just put a oil restrictor in line and call it a day


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_i run an ebay tubro.just put a oil restrictor in line and call it a day

shouldn't you run a restrictor on any turbo?


----------



## Justin517 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (MaxVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxVW* »_i bought a cheap turbo to see what they hare like so far so good seems like a pretty decent peice 2 things though when you get your turbo take the WG actuator off and throw it in the grabage 2nd thing take the compressor housing off and clean up any missed burs from drilling and tapping

Periods/commas... use them.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

i thought the turbo would be here by now.
Edit, will be here Wednesday


_Modified by A.Wilder at 3:27 PM 6-13-2008_


----------



## mavx (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A.Wilder* »_
shouldn't you run a restrictor on any turbo?

some have internal.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Justin517)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justin517* »_Periods/commas... use them.

no thanks shut it if you dont have anything useful to say


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (MaxVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxVW* »_
no thanks shut it if you dont have anything useful to say








ah the vortex


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: I bought an EBAY turbo (A.Wilder)*

***UPDATE****
Received the turbo today
I ordered a T3 60 trim, but got what appears to be a T3/T4. I'm too impatient to wait for another turbo so i will just use this one. It shouldn't make a huge difference and i need to get new tuning anyways.
On with the pics


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: I bought an EBAY turbo (A.Wilder)*

Quality doesn't seem to look that bad in the pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

in the pics i have the turbonetics turbo (the dirty one) next to the ebay turbo for comparision


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

hope to get installed and running this weekend.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*

do you have the link to the seller you bought this from? just interested to see the ad.


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (turbott920)*

I would use your wastegate setup from the super .60


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_do you have the link to the seller you bought this from? just interested to see the ad.

it was something like this, same seller
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...01667


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

so after getting some new hardware to mount the turbo and downpipe i clocked the turbo and got it mounted up. Then when i tried to hook up the down pipe, the wategate housing on the new turbo is rotated about 10 degrees from where the old one was







After me and some friends tried various methods, broke a few tools and did some downpipe modifications with a hammer, we got it so i can almost bolt the downpipe to the wastegate, but then the downpipe is rubbing the firewall








I might just get a BFH and beat the firewall back a couple of inches


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*

Eating popcorn wainting for the show........


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_Eating popcorn waiting for the show........


^what he said


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (dz_93TD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dz_93TD* »_

^what he said








I'm a fly on the wall (I dont like popcorn...every much)


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

I hope I speak for others with this statement but anyway here goes.....
I know there are loads of turbos on ebay at tempting prices but when ever anyone puts on their flamesuit to talk about them on the tex they almost inevitably get shot down; some for good reason. Instead of giving people the third degree why not encourage this " guinea-pigism"? I think there is some knowledge that is to be gained from this doing this. Not everything that gets on the boat from china is junk, look around, try and see how long it takes to spot two quality items made in china. I think there might be some decent turbos that come from china that get lost in the whole "too good to be true" type mentality of a $150 turbo.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i an going to buy the chinnese gt28rs there selling on ebay fo4 350 and give it a shot supposedly are ball bearing, i dont give a $hit, im going to try it if it breaks oh well, ive spent money on other stupid things if not ill be happy as hell for only spending like 350


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

updates??? get this thing in yet?


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_updates??? get this thing in yet?

no update yet, had a busy weekend. I don't plan on working any more weekends so i should be getting this done soon.


----------



## radiaki11 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*

hey i can give u bit of good new from personal experience ive ran the ebay turbo the trick to making them last is u have to run a oil feed strictor ITS A MUST !!!!! there cheao just look on ebay under t3 oil restictor and run that and u will be trouble free with it"60 trim" i drove on mine for 2 years at 19 pounds made 460 in a honda lol cause thats what i owned then and when i got the car stolen from me the turbo was still zero problems free , so run a restictor and all will be good


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (radiaki11)*

this piece??? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## mavx (Feb 1, 2007)

that or this...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...35159&


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (radiaki11)*

this is what i am running to reduce oil pressure


----------



## radiaki11 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (mavx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavx* »_that or this...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...35159&

i used this peice here it was easy to me cause it was built into the oil feed flange , i never had a problem with any of the setup


----------



## radiaki11 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A.Wilder* »_this is what i am running to reduce oil pressure









that hole looks to big if i remember correctly mine was .5 mm or .65 mm that was what i was told to run with any T series turbo.


_Modified by radiaki11 at 10:40 AM 6-25-2008_


----------



## b1m2x3 (Mar 16, 2004)

sweet thread... subscribed.
Opinions on ebay turbos are all over the place; people usually avoid them and it's hard to find any real info. I always read you should take em to a machine shop and have it welded up since it's just pressed/glued together.
Anyways, I've been lookin at those cheap 450$ vr turbo kits for a while...
keep us updated!


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (b1m2x3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b1m2x3* »_sweet thread... subscribed.
Opinions on ebay turbos are all over the place; people usually avoid them and it's hard to find any real info. I always read you should take em to a machine shop and have it welded up since it's just pressed/glued together.
Anyways, I've been lookin at those cheap 450$ vr turbo kits for a while...
keep us updated!

what part of the turbo is pressed or glued together? anything that is on this thing is bolted on?


----------



## b1m2x3 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*

the housing
from an rx7club thread:
".....i recently helped a friend fab up a turbo kit for his car.he ordered the $700 special from SSAutoChrome for the turbo,mani,wastegate and BOV.
the turbo has "XS Power" stamped on the compressor side,and is a T3/T4 hybrid.
after about 30 miles of driving,the compressor housing broke in half!it appears the two halfs are held together with some kind of epoxy?i've never really paid any attention to it before,but i figured they'd be welded together or some other stronger means.this weekend i'll be back at the shop to check out my turbo and another one from SSAC to compare how the two halfs are joined.
anybody ever seen this happen before?freak occurrence,or a result of shoddy work on assembly of the housing?the edges of the vanes are now folded over from contact with the housing,and the shaft has over 1/8" of play in it.not sure if this is a result of the housing moving and pushing against the shaft making the bushings fail,or if the bushings failed indpendently of the housing,or if maybe even the bushings failed,letting the vanes hit the housing and contribute to the cracking....."
see on your turbonetics turbo it was cast as one piece, right? The ebay one supposedly wasnt. Take it to a shop and have it welded for a few bucks










_Modified by b1m2x3 at 5:18 PM 6-25-2008_


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (b1m2x3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b1m2x3* »_
see on your turbonetics turbo it was cast as one piece, right? The ebay one supposedly wasnt. Take it to a shop and have it welded for a few bucks










I just inspected the housing and it appears to be cast in one piece. There are lips from the casing process, but it is one piece. Thanks for the tip tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## radiaki11 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*

yea mine was one piece cast also


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

before i totaled my SR-T 4 i ran a ebay turbo and daily drove 22psi and the thing lasted the entire timeframe i owned the car.. i think about it and i put over 40k miles on that turbo.. and it was only 400 dollars.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_before i totaled my SR-T 4 i ran a ebay turbo and daily drove 22psi and the thing lasted the entire timeframe i owned the car.. i think about it and i put over 40k miles on that turbo.. and it was only 400 dollars.

do you recall what turbo it was? what spec and who you bought it from? was it new?


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*

TRE66 T66 
person i bought it off of was ID: RaceTheBeastPerformance
Paid 400.00 + 93.00 shipping + 10% off ebay coupon i had at the time


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (storx)*

Mines going strong with 5k .Slight oil leak on the intake side,but i geuss thats going to be normal.(i didnt run a bov for half that mileage(was a nooB))


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_Mines going strong with 5k .Slight oil leak on the intake side,but i geuss thats going to be normal.(i didnt run a bov for half that mileage(was a nooB))

were you running the restricter as stated above?? also which one where you running?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

yes its an atp one


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_yes its an atp one

Sorry, I ment which turbo are you running?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

t3/t4 t04e.Check my sig for pics/vids


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*

Is this thing up and running yet or did it detonate on start up???


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

sorry, its summertime which means crazy work + school + everyone wants to vacation. i need to get my downpipe modified to get everything to fit just right, then it will be up and running in no time.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

I have that EXACT same turbo and i've had it running for about 800 kms so far and no problems at all


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hehe id like to know, i want a bigger turbo. ive been running a saab t3


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

















Been running my ebay turbo for almost 2 years, no problems boosting 11psi.........
I'll spend another $280 bucks again if it goes bad.....


_Modified by jettaiv4turbochrg at 11:21 PM 7-3-2008_


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

it almost seems worth it to just buy a couple ebay turbos and have a spare on hand haha and the best part is that you'll still be spending less then if you were to buy one brand name turbo haha


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaiv4turbochrg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaiv4turbochrg* »_









What muffler are you running? I thought flowmaster has baffles, which is no good for forced induction.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

i dont understand how you are having an issue bolting the dp up? didnt you just use the swing valve assembly off the turbonetics instead of using the vband one on the e bay turbo? if you did do that shouldnt it bolt right up?


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_i dont understand how you are having an issue bolting the dp up? didnt you just use the swing valve assembly off the turbonetics instead of using the vband one on the e bay turbo? if you did do that shouldnt it bolt right up?

its rotated about 5 degrees towards the fire wall, making the downpipe hit the firewall at the bottom, needs about 2 inches with a BFH or i can just run the V-Band and rotate it all i want.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
What muffler are you running? I thought flowmaster has baffles, which is no good for forced induction.

Flowmaster 60..... I don't know my car runs fine.... Couple of my other friends run flowmaster 44 series and their cars kick ass.....
one's a VR6T, and the other is another 2.0T......


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaiv4turbochrg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaiv4turbochrg* »_
Flowmaster 60..... I don't know my car runs fine.... Couple of my other friends run flowmaster 44 series and their cars kick ass.....
one's a VR6T, and the other is another 2.0T......

cool, good to hear. I imagine the flowmaster makes that VRT sound nice!!


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

eh i never liked the sound of chambered mufflers on mk3 aba's, but it all depends on the cat size and manufacturer, high flow or not, size of exhaust tubing, etc


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
cool, good to hear. I imagine the flowmaster makes that VRT sound nice!!

you can hear it here!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp87n4GDYuE


----------



## PM R28 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

updates?


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

i just got my downpipe tonight and unfortunately i am moving to a new place with no garage this weekend, but i have the old house and garage until the 30th so i will be getting things done this month


----------



## GLIdriver14 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*

watched


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (GLIdriver14)*

same here lol 
_Quote, originally posted by *GLIdriver14* »_watched


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (GLIdriver14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIdriver14* »_watched


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

keeping my eye on this one too


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

If this works for you I am doing it too.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (veedub2.8)*

got downpipe on, need to rig up an intake. The new turbo has a 3in inlet. hope to get it done this weekend, but as i said earlier, i am moving this weekend so it might not get done this weekend.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*

almost forgot








modified my atp pipe with the vband, and yes that is the cheesiest vband clamp ever made, i will replace it asap.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*

did you get that clamp at LOLES?


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

that actually looks like the style of clamp that is used for sanitary seals on food processing equipment. Assuming it's the right size, it will hold just fine.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_that actually looks like the style of clamp that is used for sanitary seals on food processing equipment. Assuming it's the right size, it will hold just fine.

its not the clamping force i worry about, its the wing screw loosening from engine vibration that worries me.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A.Wilder* »_
its not the clamping force i worry about, its the wing screw loosening from engine vibration that worries me.

you could always put some lok-tite on there before you crank it down....
the nice thing is because the bolt has a winged head on it, you will be able to easily tell if it's gradually turning due to the vibration


----------



## 18Lturbo (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A.Wilder* »_
shouldn't you run a restrictor on any turbo?

nooo, just dual bb turbos


----------



## Sttickman (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*

Just drill a small hole in one of the wings and safety wire it.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i an going to buy the chinnese gt28rs there selling on ebay fo4 350 and give it a shot supposedly are ball bearing, i dont give a $hit, im going to try it if it breaks oh well, ive spent money on other stupid things if not ill be happy as hell for only spending like 350

Last person who tried that turbo told me that it lasted 2 Kilometers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

subscribed


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

updates?


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

still need to get the intake together. i just got a 3in maf so i should be able to get it started this weekend. maybe i will get some time to look at it tonight.


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

oh please do haha, i have a 2oh also and am desperately wondering how the turbo works out for ya


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxracer001* »_oh please do haha, i have a 2oh also and am desperately wondering how the turbo works out for ya

You should be desperately waiting for a while then. He doesnt have to prove that it works, he has to prove that it lasts. Two very different things. 
IMO you will be waiting atleast a yr if he drives it as a DD.


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

entirely true my friend, ill be back in a while


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
You should be desperately waiting for a while then. He doesnt have to prove that it works, he has to prove that it lasts. Two very different things. 
IMO you will be waiting atleast a yr if he drives it as a DD.

i have a ebay turbo and have had no problems in 7months with about 10kmiles of hard driving


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

i have the same one so far it has 1800 kms on it of hard driving and no probs at all


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

I bought the same turbo also to put on my AEG 2.0. this is my first turbo build I have ever done so I am watching and waiting everyday.
if the turbo ends up be any good I am going to try the chinacharger version of the GT28rs next.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_
i have a ebay turbo and have had no problems in 7months with about 10kmiles of hard driving

Thank you for that tid-bit of information. I said ATLEAST a yr, and you're barely half way (I'm not knockin on you I sware).
What is considered "hard driving". Boost pressure is where it is at, high boost means high RPM's from the turbo. My garrett lasted 5 yrs 11-20psi of boost, and I ripped that thing like it was my job ~50k miles


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GTijoejoe)*

10psi all day everyday.I ran it with no bov for 4k miles and its still fine


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTijoejoe)*


----------



## DJ Appa (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: I bought an EBAY turbo (A.Wilder)*

I wanna see this thing work so many have doubted it good luck bro


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: I bought an EBAY turbo (The Chub)*

I actually thought about going this route...roughly 200 shipped is a steal but you can get a Kinetics turbo with a year warranty for 595 shipped and wont have to cring your teeth everytime you go into boost.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

^you learn to trust it if its gunna blow up it'll do it pretty quick


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

well my garrett blew today guess ill be either picking up the china gt28rs or a kinetic at waterfest tomorrow, who knows http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myslowturbo (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: I bought an EBAY turbo (A.Wilder)*

i might look into this..its the turbo i want, and for way cheaper. *watched*


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_I hope I speak for others with this statement but anyway here goes.....
I know there are loads of turbos on ebay at tempting prices but when ever anyone puts on their flamesuit to talk about them on the tex they almost inevitably get shot down; some for good reason. Instead of giving people the third degree why not encourage this " guinea-pigism"? I think there is some knowledge that is to be gained from this doing this. Not everything that gets on the boat from china is junk, look around, try and see how long it takes to spot two quality items made in china. I think there might be some decent turbos that come from china that get lost in the whole "too good to be true" type mentality of a $150 turbo.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (veedub2.8)*

Have a friend with a 16VT running a Ebay t3-t4 15lbs and driven HARD for a good 1k, and it's still holding up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (secondgen)*

A.wilder just picked up the exact same turbo at waterfest today to replace my garrett that blew friday, what mani are you running? did you have to mutalate the firewall to fit it? i started pulling mine today and its ready to come out after i loosten the mani bolts, aldo could you give me info on the necessary dp mod for this......guess ill be the second one trying this beast out, looks alot bigger than my garrett, the fit is worrying me, but hey if i buy this a new c2 mani will be on the way!


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm putting the same turbo on my car right now also. for the down pipe I removed the 3 bolt flange and put a v-band in its place. you can then rotate the down pipe to any position to clear the fire wall.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

mine came without the swing valve bought it used but it looks like my 3 bolt swing valve should bolt right up in the same position


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_A.wilder just picked up the exact same turbo at waterfest today to replace my garrett that blew friday, what mani are you running? did you have to mutalate the firewall to fit it? i started pulling mine today and its ready to come out after i loosten the mani bolts, aldo could you give me info on the necessary dp mod for this......guess ill be the second one trying this beast out, looks alot bigger than my garrett, the fit is worrying me, but hey if i buy this a new c2 mani will be on the way!

i am running the psi cast manifold that is sold by atp and bfi and a few others. i had minor fitment issue with the rain tray so i cut out a small section of it. I really need to spend some time with it this week and get it running so i can get it out of my old house and over to my new one. i dont think the new renters will be thrilled to have a broken vw in the garage when they move in








I ended up using the vband as i had issues with the 3bolt bing rotated a few degrees off making the dp hit the firewall. The Vband allows you to rotate the DP wherever it needs to be and all is well now.









_Modified by A.Wilder at 8:05 AM 7-21-2008_


_Modified by A.Wilder at 4:55 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

test fitted mine today should be running tomorrow night after i buy some studs nuts and whutnot.......fits like a glove....dunno how but has more clearance than my blown saab .42.48 t3 did


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

also watching. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

well took me two evenings after work to swap out just started her up got an exhaust leak and for some reason shifter is a little tight but all is very good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

I am anxious to see your results!
Congrats for having the ballz to try something crazy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

I don't really consider it trying something crazy I'd call it being cheap! I mean I think I was crazier for thinking a late 80s saab garrett would last as long as it did. I mea all this is a 6 month old journal bearing turbo with alot less likes than my 20 yr old garrett is there are people on here who have been running this turbo on their cars for a yr or 2 without issues. All I need it to last is till fall till some more fun begins for the winter months


----------



## rob0511 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

hey what side of the oil line does the oil restictor fitting go into? thanks


_Modified by rob0511 at 10:29 AM 7-23-2008_


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (rob0511)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rob0511* »_hey what side of the oil line does the oil restictor fitting go into? thanks

oil restrisctor goes on the oil feed side.



_Modified by AutoCrosser11 at 9:47 PM 7-23-2008_


----------



## rob0511 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

yes i no that but witch end? thanks


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (rob0511)*

hang on, I'll see if I can get you a pic of mine


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (rob0511)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rob0511* »_yes i no that but witch end? thanks

Oil feed side should have small hole, Oil return side should have big hole mine is sqaure looking on my Garrett.


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (16vtblackjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vtblackjetta* »_
Oil feed side should have small hole, Oil return side should have big hole mine is sqaure looking on my Garrett.

I can't get a good pic because mine is put together. but 16vblackjetta summed it up.


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

maybe this will show you something:


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

well i took the car out for the first time and damm does it haul this turbo is sooo much more powerful than my old puny t3..... pulls at 5 psi like the t3 did at 10 psi cant wait to drive it some more tomorrow..so far so good

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for cheap turbos


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

good to hear you like it. I can't wait to get mine running!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

Well most people say that buying one of these Ebay turbos is nuts. 
However you just may show that these might be a great piece for the price. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myslowturbo (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

did you have to have a different wastegate with this? like tial or somthing? sorry newb to the whole turbo thing. planning on going bt.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (myslowturbo)*

theres no need to buy a tial. Just use an internal its stupid spending more than the turbo coated you for a waistgate I don't see
what is wrong with internal never
had a problem with mine


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

windsorjetta8v, any updates? you still happy with the turbo after two days of driving it?


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

External wastegates create less backpressure by reducing turbulence in the exhaust stream. External wastegates are better, but the benefit would be very slight especially on a low pressure setup.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoCrosser11* »_windsorjetta8v, any updates? you still happy with the turbo after two days of driving it?

drove about 400 miles and no issues yet stills going to take somegetting use to to the
new powerband


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

Cant wait to hear more!!!


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

how is the powerband? like when does it spool and does it keep creating power while climbing in the rpms? ive got a saab straight t3 and once that things boosts it feels like it flattens out, its too small, boosts at like 2800 or so


----------



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

i've been thinking about picking up a gt35r from ebay. for less then 500 you can get a real ball bearing generic turbo for a lot less then a name brand. i know that buying a quality turbo would be the way to go, but stage 3 turboing a vr isn't as cheep as i hoped. anyone use one of these?


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (realstreet)*

well I bought a kinetic T3/T4 50 trim today with a one year warranty for $450. A couple hundred more than this ebay turbo but I get all the advice and help I need from a reputable company. Kinetic Motorsports FTW!


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks for the input??


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

I work with Jet Engines for Gulfstream aircraft. A turbo is basically a small 1 stage turbine engine without fuel added. They are a super simple design, an EBAY turbo should be just as good as Kinetic. The problem is EBAY Turbo's are pretty universal and basic design. Greddy, Turbonetics, etc are highly engineered for specific apllications.... So you're going to pay for the engineering but you'll get the benifit of something designed with higher quality assembly. 
Just my 2 cents


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hmmm well i hope thats true bc i want one!


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

My point is you are ging to pay for all the other things of the upgrade like software, manifold, intercooler, Down pipe, and all the other odds and end things and skimp on the important part just to save 200 bux







If the turbo blows once (even if it's a year later) and needs to be replaced you, at that point have paid more than the cost of a quality turbo. You can even buy a Garret T3s60 for $485 http://www.vsracing.net/catalo...d=769


----------



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

i gotta buy a gt35r though and they cost over 1000 dollars. i can get a dual ball bearing gt35r from ebay for around 500. it looks pretty legit


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (realstreet)*

_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 2:14 AM 1-22-2009_


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

can i get it when your done? haha


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

I don't disagree with everything you said and in no way am I saying it won't work. My point is I take pride in my car and I want something that is known to be good and I won't have to worry about or "test out". I paid a lot of money for my car and don't feel like gambling with it. In all honesty I hope it works out for everyone who tries it but personally I would rather spend a couple extra dollars for something I can depend on and that has a warranty to back it up.


----------



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

500 or 1300 i wish it was just a few more dollars


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (AlbertoB1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlbertoB1* »_I work with Jet Engines for Gulfstream aircraft. A turbo is basically a small 1 stage turbine engine without fuel added. They are a super simple design, an EBAY turbo should be just as good as Kinetic. The problem is EBAY Turbo's are pretty universal and basic design. Greddy, Turbonetics, etc are highly engineered for specific apllications.... So you're going to pay for the engineering but you'll get the benifit of something designed with higher quality assembly. 
Just my 2 cents


Greddy doesn't make turbos, they use mitsu units.
The ebay stuff is all copied from Garrett, but you can't blame the people in China, it's people here that send them the stuff to copy and those poor people do it because they want money.
I know firsthand what Garratt Quality Assurance / Control is as i've helped a couple of their engineers troubleshoot some issues, these guys have no clue how much money they spend on QC......
Can't compare the material and tolerances used either, i've taken apart the Garrett T series and Ebay CHRA's and the finish is night and day.
Perhaps these turbos will last a bit, perhaps not.
Good luck to the brave men who test them either way.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (realstreet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *realstreet* »_500 or 1300 i wish it was just a few more dollars

Like I previously stated I do not disagree with all points made. This thread is in regaurds to a T3s60 and the difference in price is technically a few more dollars...your statement is in regaurds to a much different turbo (Gt35R) and "testing" on that turbo should start it's own thread.









Edit: if you are thinking of going to something that big I would really wonder where saving even 800 dollars comes into play...A setup like that isn't typically for tight budgeted people











_Modified by turbott920 at 3:17 AM 7-26-2008_


----------



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

low budget stage 3 vr setup. if you piece together a kit like i am and take your time and shop around you can save a lot of money. its just that good turbos are expensive and i'm not sure it's affordable right now. i have a t04e and it won't work that well for my application so i gotta go bigger


----------



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

i didn't plan to get a different turbo, and now i really want to so now i gotta go ebay or pay the price


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (killa)*

My fault for not checking my spelling, I meant Garret not Greddy. Garret associated also overhauls turbine engines but I'm not sure if is related to Garett Turbo's


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

im pretty sure it is all under the honeywell company or brand!!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (AlbertoB1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlbertoB1* »_My fault for not checking my spelling, I meant Garret not Greddy. Garret associated also overhauls turbine engines but I'm not sure if is related to Garett Turbo's

No need to apoligize dude







. They always go by Honeywell Turbo and not Garrett, so when an engineers calls me they'll tell me that they're calling from Honeywell, sometimes they'll say Honeywell Turbo, other times Honeywell whatever ( that's when I stop paying attention)


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_
Like I previously stated I do not disagree with all points made. This thread is in regaurds to a T3s60 and the difference in price is technically a few more dollars...your statement is in regaurds to a much different turbo (Gt35R) and "testing" on that turbo should start it's own thread.










All of the Chinese turbos come from the same place, I was offered to market the Chinese "GT35R", the Chinese rep contacted me via my website and showed me pictures of their knock off unit, the compressor seemed pretty good but had a full backplate, GT turbos don't, the backplate was actually a continuation of the CHRA and looked very rough. The compressor had "OBX" stamped on it








So, they basically provide turbos for everyone, easy as that.


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Please lets divert back to the original topic!*

So any news on the ebay turbo setup?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*

today i hit 600 miles onmy ebay turbo boosting at 11-12 psi still mot one issue and loads of power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (WindsorJetta8v)*

8800 with out a problem 9 to 10 psi


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (Couper1TEP)*

Why only up to 12 psi? Has anyone tried cranking up the boost?


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im puttin one on next week, ill post up also


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (Couper1TEP)*

for some reason i suck at manual boost controllers


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (Couper1TEP)*

I have an update for you guys..... lets just say its hot a good one...more info to come.......look for a thread....


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_I have an update for you guys..... lets just say its hot a good one...more info to come.......look for a thread....










Cant wait!


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiannosTT225Q Roadster* »_

Cant wait!

well i just want to confirm it is true Ebay turbos only do last a week







I should have listened to All the posts but i didnt, the turbo was on my car for exactally 7 days, a total of 500 miles of fairly easy driving 75% highway and the turbo started pissing oil into my exhaust, upon further investigation into the issue, and dissembly of the turbo it turns out one of my "wet float bearings" split right down the middle on the exhaust side... i basically had a pool of oil in my swing valve housing







yea well, would any of you be interested in seeing me post a thread with some pics showing the quality of the parts in these turbos? i took some pics with my iphone the qualitys not the best but it will give you an idea of whats actually inside these things.
to everyone whos turbo has lasted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I actually have a cheap turbo i bought off ebay in my wrx with 70k on it so far no problems, i guess its luck of the draw with these things...


----------



## lroy12 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_
well i just want to confirm it is true Ebay turbos only do last a week







I should have listened to All the posts but i didnt, the turbo was on my car for exactally 7 days, a total of 500 miles of fairly easy driving 75% highway and the turbo started pissing oil into my exhaust, upon further investigation into the issue, and dissembly of the turbo it turns out one of my "wet float bearings" split right down the middle on the exhaust side... i basically had a pool of oil in my swing valve housing







yea well, would any of you be interested in seeing me post a thread with some pics showing the quality of the parts in these turbos? i took some pics with my iphone the qualitys not the best but it will give you an idea of whats actually inside these things.
to everyone whos turbo has lasted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I actually have a cheap turbo i bought off ebay in my wrx with 70k on it so far no problems, i guess its luck of the draw with these things...

wow







ebay turbos are a big risk. I wonder who makes them?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (lroy12)*

well, ill look at it as a learning experience, ive blown 130 on much worse stuff in the past, im not sweatin it......got a real turbo on order, hopefully it shipped today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (WindsorJetta8v)*

Sucks dude. I would like to see pics even if you just post them here...this thread is basically made for trial of ebay turbo so why not just post the pics here? were you running an oil restrictor?


----------



## lroy12 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (WindsorJetta8v)*

yes post pics.. and how could you tell your turbo was pissing oil to the exhaust?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (lroy12)*

Tough luck, but think of it this way. 
If it didn't happen to you than you could not give a wealth of knowledge about this subject








One more ebay turbo down the drain, it's only time until they start adding to the list.








Gluck with the rest of the ebay turbos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by GTijoejoe at 11:19 PM 8-2-2008_


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

decided not to go this route, goin with somethin nifty


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (GTijoejoe)*

you want pics, you asked for it....notice the cracked wet float bearing, looks awufully close to a journal bearing but i guess the cheap ass aluminum, soo soft i can dent it with a screwdriver, guess its a chinnese secret making bearings lighter out of low quality aluminum saves weight ...lol.....imagine that in the tempatures inside a turbo.!!!
couple points to notice from the pics(sorry for the poor iphone quality) 
-compressor wheel has metal removed on backside, they actually balanced it






















-journal aka float bearings.... small oil holes in them for oil to pass through the one with the gold coating, looks like anodizing worn off is the one from the turbine side that cracked and failed. 
-hard to see but they used RVT or something similar as a gasket between compressor and CHRA
-c clips on shaft well, not actuallly c clips rather metal rings that i can pull off without even using a screwdriver soo bendable, they almost fell off on dissembly








-buildup on the weird cover on the chra on turbine side, keep in mind i ran brand new mobil 1 at time of install and theres thoes chunks and build up all over the place!
-some of the aluminum actually has heat marks ---slight melting
*AGAIN, KEEP IN MIND THIS FAILED AFTER ONLY UNDER 600 MILES of 90% HIGHWAY DRIVING!! BACK AND FORTH TO WORK, UNDER 3k RPMS, RUNNING 10PSI MAX!!!*















and now for the pics you all have been wating for!
enjoy!...


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

dang, that sucks, hope mine holds up better


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*

good luck man....btw this is the standard t3/t4 thats everywhere on ebay the one that says a/r 50 on the compressor cover......got a kinetic rotomaster ordered comming this week..they were doing a 150$ off sale for waterfest that lasted till the end of the month 449.25 for a real, quality turbo impressed me so i had to scronge up the pennies for that one!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (WindsorJetta8v)*

ok i have a t3/t4 to4e .60 on the cold side and .63 on the hot.I have had no problems


----------



## lroy12 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (Couper1TEP)*

Now i know that my next turbo *knock on wood* wont be an ebay turbo.. thanks for taking the bullet for the vortex.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_ok i have a t3/t4 to4e .60 on the cold side and .63 on the hot.I have had no problems


dont take me the wrong way, im not basking all ebay turbos, im just showing what happened to mine and how these turbos are assembled, some people have had luck like yourself and theres no denying it! i really wish i had gotten one that lasted!


----------



## radiaki11 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (WindsorJetta8v)*

http://www.blaastperformance.com/index.php 
this company rebuilds turbochargers and has a rebiuld price for rebuilding ebay turbo with full garrete internals the price isnt bad either so for the peoples turbos who fail check it out


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_
well i just want to confirm it is true Ebay turbos only do last a week







I should have listened to All the posts but i didnt, the turbo was on my car for exactally 7 days, a total of 500 miles of fairly easy driving 75% highway and the turbo started pissing oil into my exhaust, upon further investigation into the issue, and dissembly of the turbo it turns out one of my "wet float bearings" split right down the middle on the exhaust side... i basically had a pool of oil in my swing valve housing







yea well, would any of you be interested in seeing me post a thread with some pics showing the quality of the parts in these turbos? i took some pics with my iphone the qualitys not the best but it will give you an idea of whats actually inside these things.
...

Just curious if you ran an oil restrictor?


----------



## FastTurbo 2.0 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (Grabbit)*

this is mine.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_
Just curious if you ran an oil restrictor? 

yes i did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## radiaki11 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (WindsorJetta8v)*









my turbo two years ago when it was brand new. And its still going strong to this day, a restrictor plays a big part in how long a T series turbo will last.


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (radiaki11)*

SWEET THREAD!


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

huh well my ebay .63 ar turbine t3/t4 is at 3200 kilometers most of which boosting lol, how much boost were you running?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

max and me have the same turbo.I have nearing alittle over 10k no problems


----------



## Twintigklepper (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_
yes i did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think its beter not running a restrictor on these turbo's.
You can beter blow a seal at xxxx miles (takes sometime)and rebuild it your self with a Garrett kit 
Running out of oil is kiling the turbo direct and no options to repair.
Do you have a picture of the restrictor?
(sorry for my english)


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (Twintigklepper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twintigklepper* »_
I think its beter not running a restrictor on these turbo's.
You can beter blow a seal at xxxx miles (takes sometime)and rebuild it your self with a Garrett kit 
Running out of oil is kiling the turbo direct and no options to repair.
Do you have a picture of the restrictor?
(sorry for my english)

wrong.....all t series turbos should be running a restrictor.....
that is if you dont want a smoke trail behind you....
turbo's need oil flow..not oil pressure..they hate high oil pressure..as do there seals








ask Paul "Killa" if you have turbo questions...he wont steer you wrong
and has great pricing on Real Garrett Turbo's


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
wrong.....all t series turbos should be running a restrictor.....
that is if you dont want a smoke trail behind you....
turbo's need oil flow..not oil pressure..they hate high oil pressure..as do there seals








ask Paul "Killa" if you have turbo questions...he wont steer you wrong
and has great pricing on Real Garrett Turbo's









I don't think we can single out all t3 turbo setups. I have never ran a restrictor on my 50trim and it lasted 50K miles. I do have to admit I have my return line tapped in the block 3/4". No oil pan return will be completely above the oil level on an ABA. Perhaps this could play a part in using a restrictor.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
I don't think we can single out all t3 turbo setups. I have never ran a restrictor on my 50trim and it lasted 50K miles. I do have to admit I have my return line tapped in the block 3/4". No oil pan return will be completely above the oil level on an ABA. Perhaps this could play a part in using a restrictor.


all true things....it's journal bearing turbo's and not all cars make mad oil pressure


----------



## Twintigklepper (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
wrong.....all t series turbos should be running a restrictor.....
that is if you dont want a smoke trail behind you....
turbo's need oil flow..not oil pressure..they hate high oil pressure..as do there seals










Sure i now turbo's seals hate oil pressure and need oil flow.
What i try to say is you can beter be on the side of having a blown seal then a f#ck#d shaft.
The picture of this guy looks like running out of oil.
It al depends on size feedline, returnline and the oilpressure the engine can make.
I made a 0.08 restrictor myself.


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (Twintigklepper)*

Well, just finished an externally gated T3/T4 57 trim ebay turbo setup. 
The turbo was given to me as a thank you present for helping someone. It was brand new and in a box. At that time I didnt know it was an ebay turbo, put by comparing it to the pics I see here and on ebay I am pretty sure its either an ebay turbo or atleast a no name turbo.
Since the day it was given to me I had the urge to try it. So after 6 months I finally got the nerve to install it. I had my engine out to replace the timing belt and waterpump and I felt it was time to put it on. 
I had an extra AEB engine with gearbox and used it as a guide to make a T3 flanged race manifold. It was a PITA and a very tight fit since my car is a TT quattro (no space anywhere)
So here I am now, 200 miles on it and going strong at 14.7 psi on wastegate spring only. 
Will keep you posted of any progress.
Some more info: I run a restrictor. It pulls the same at 14.7 psi as my K04 did at 25-27 psi. I am still using the same software as with my K04 (Revo stg2). 
Pics to come soon too. Wish me luck.


----------



## radiaki11 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (Twintigklepper)*

the question we should be asking the guy who blew his if he primed the turbo he could of ****ed it from the start up if he didnt prime it,dry starts on a turbo isnt the best thing


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (radiaki11)*

or didnt let it cool down after driving on the highway.I am really good about doing easy driving just before i stop somewhere and let it idle for at least a minute(unless i drive like 2 miles)


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_or didnt let it cool down after driving on the highway.I am really good about doing easy driving just before i stop somewhere and let it idle for at least a minute(unless i drive like 2 miles)

I always let it cool down, i mande a point o this every time i drove the car,
there was deff plenty of oil going through this thing, I bought it from a local shop that is very reputable in the import/euro scene, he has been working with turbos for years, its the ONLY place im going to trust to rebuild my engine when i go with the 83 mm JE pistons
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i will try to get a pic of the restrictor later on if i can find it


----------



## radiaki11 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (WindsorJetta8v)*

primin has nothing to do with the restrictor . it lubes up the center section before u use the turbo for the first time so the bearings arent dry when u first start the car


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (radiaki11)*

yes I'm aware. I put oil in one of those turkey basters oii. And shot in in the turbo and spun the compressor wheel by hand to move the oil arround also cranked the car with IGT. Coil unplugged to circulate oil......

By the way how can you tell the turbo was oil starved by the pic? 
I always wodered how to diagnose that


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_yes I'm aware. I put oil in one of those turkey basters oii. And shot in in the turbo and spun the compressor wheel by hand to move the oil arround also cranked the car with IGT. Coil unplugged to circulate oil......

By the way how can you tell the turbo was oil starved by the pic? 
I always wodered how to diagnose that



i have rebuilt around 50 turbos in my life mostly off 7-ton military vehicles.. but when I looked at those pics this is what i come to mind on what i think happened...








look at the journel bearing.. notice how the bearing is worn on one side and nearly new looking on the other side... this is signs of the turbo not being balanced correctly... we have had an few turbos come off trucks like this in the past.. some of them were from snap ring jumping out of there groove or breaking allowing the cartridge to become loose....








This picture looks kinda fuzzy but that shaft looks like it got extremely hot from over spool aka... wastegate malfunction or large boost leak... or could be burned from lack of oil... i cant see it to clearly.... if the turbo wasnt balanced correctly it throws off the passing of oil internally....
We had an 7-ton wastegate break on us once and it allowed the turbo to have way to much preassue between it and the engine and overspooled like crazy making the shaft look burnt like that pic...


_Modified by storx at 3:56 AM 8-10-2008_


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

if it was me.. i buy a new garrett cartridge and assemble it inside the old guts... most new cartridges come pre balanced....plus you can find an authentic garrett cartridge from 200-400 dollars... and should have no more problems....


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*

This is my setup. Is this an ebay turbo or just a no name turbo?


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Please lets divert back to the original topic! (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*

I run it at 20 psi yesterday. WOW!!!


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

any of you guys running the ebay turbos on internal wastegates have a boost fluctuation? when i hit full boost my boost will have a tendancy to rise and fall1-2 psi do i just need more tension on the waste gate actuator arm?


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

I run an external wastegate, but it applies to all I think. When i am running it off the spring (14.7 psi spring) its hitting 16psi and then dropping at 14.7. Its just the momentum of the compressor when spinning huge ammounts af rpms that does that. Just my 0.02.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

mine does it continually, like when the car is under boost you can feel the pulse in the pull it wil rise to 9 fall to 8 rise to 9 fall to 8 wont hold steady


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

Do you have any way of controlling the boost? E.g, mbc, ebc?


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

well i have a bleed type manual boost controller but even without that it would run up to 6.5 psi and then back down to 5.5 and fluctuate some of the time but it does more frequently now with the bleed valve wich from what i can understand is the least likely type of MBC to cause fluctuation in boost
edit i guess i should say that its a t in the line and a needle valve to vent pressure to atmosphere


_Modified by MaxVW at 11:36 AM 8-12-2008_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

i think its the crap wastegate.I have trouble getting over 10 psi even with a mbc


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

i put a diff waste gat on though, i used the one from my old t3 so confused lol


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

Check your turbo's efficiency map. Maybe you are at the compressor's surging point, or out off efficiency point.
Could just be your wastegate though. A blown diafragm can do that also.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

i tried it with the wastegate it came with and the one off of the t3 i watched it thismorning for a bit and it very consistently oscolates between 7 and 9 psi. the waste gate off of the t3 never seemed to do that when it was on the the t3 i will check the compressor map if i can find one


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

you atually believe these chineese turbos have compressor maps, i doubt the people building them even know what a map really is, there just copied and p shope garrett ones if you look closely


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

if the turbo is a copy of another one shouldent it have a relitively similar compressor map though?


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

If it's the "standard" ebay t3/t4 it will have the 1.990" Inducer and 3.000" Exducer. They list them as 57 trim, but they are wrong.
Trim = (Inducer/Exducer)^2 * 100
So you get a 44 trim compressor. 
Garrett has 40 and 46 trim T04E's. You may be able to interpolate.
Edit: The Garrett T04E 50 trim has a 3.000" wheel, so who knows what these things really compare to.
There are obviously other factors that affect flow and pressure like the number and design of the impeller blades as well as the housing design and A/R.
The turbines on these are similar in measure to a T3 Stage III.


_Modified by steve12345 at 12:32 AM 8-14-2008_


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

well supposedly mine is a .48 ar cold .63 ar hot 60 trim T3


----------



## IronGTi (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

just wondering whats is going on to date. 

I picked up one of those cheap ass ebay turbos, and plan on putting it on. so i guess we'll have a second test guinie pig T04e ebay turbo in the works.
it is the one you see all over e-bay 
Inlet 3" 
Outlet 2" 
Bearing Wet Floating Bearings 
Oil Inlet 1/8 NPT Oil Inlet 
Flange Standard T3/T4 Flange, 
Swaps 350 WHP 
Working Pressure: 5~30 PSI 
Compressor .50 A/R Compressor 
Turbine .63 A/R Turbine 
Compressor Wheel Exducer: 3"
Inducer:2" 
Turbine Wheel Exducer: 2.2"
Inducer:2.58" 
Hot Side 5 Bolt Standard Hot Side 

by my calculations its a 44 trim 
Let the gernade toss begin.....
pin or no pin?


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (IronGTi)*

Well, mine is still going strong. Real strong! Really pleased with it


----------



## IronGTi (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*

yours was the .63 A/R T3 correct? if not what where the turbo specs.
Also is everyone running guages with the e-bay turbos? Boost, A/F(wide Band), EGT?
also seems that the controls would be more important that the turbo itself, Wastegate, DV/blow off valve, man boost controler ect.
after reading this i do need to pick up a oil restrictor it would seem, back to ATP's catalog.
edit: i ment the quality of the wastegates and dv/blow off valves, obviously everyone runs one some form or combination of them....
_Modified by IronGTi at 6:31 PM 9-8-2008_


_Modified by IronGTi at 10:02 PM 9-8-2008_


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (IronGTi)*

Yes, its .63 A/R T3. I use an oil restrictor, external wastegate, tubular manifold, boost gauge and ebc. I check everything daily with vag-com.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

mines still going strong running 8 psi and i am now at 6000 kms of heavy boosting


----------



## IronGTi (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

Max: which turbo do you have? Specs? 
what set up are you running? 
restrictor yes, no? 
A/F meter, boost, EGT ...ect?


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

it was listed as a T3 AR .48 Cold AR .63 Hot "60 Trim"
i am running digifant 2 but its far from normal by much of any strech
it has a restrictor

All


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (IronGTi)*

mine is still goin
t3/t4 t04e .60 on the cold,.63 hot
I have had mine longer than anyone(since december of last year)


_Modified by Couper1TEP at 4:28 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## IronGTi (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

well so far its been 3 or 4 positives and 1 negative.
i'm liking those odds.
am i the only VRTeBAY thus far, er maybe eVRT.


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

Ordered an ebay t3/t04e .50 cold .63 hot 44 trim. It will replace my Garrett t3 60 trim for a little more top end. Should have it together in a few weeks. Will update with pics and results.


_Modified by steve12345 at 12:47 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (steve12345)*

got my boost up to 12 alll i can is








t3/t04e .60 on cold and .63 on hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif highway monster


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

glad to see you guys are still having better luck with your ebay turbos than i did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im very happy with my kinetic turbo that replaced my ebay one, hit 14 psi today and its running strong, hopefully ill have a chance to dyno soon..


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_got my boost up to 12 alll i can is








t3/t04e .60 on cold and .63 on hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif highway monster










awesome are you using the stock digi pump still? and and 020 with a stock clutch?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

yup and yup


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok, Ive got one of these turbos as well
Mine seems to have **** out the oil seal on the hot side after 30-40 miles or so
It smokes (out the tailpipe thick gray oil smoke) after the engine warms up enough to burn the oil off.
I currently run 1/8th steel braid into a short section of 3/16 hard line back up to 1/8th steel braid and into the turbo.
I have been talking with a bunch of guys and they feel that this is too much oil flow, which is why mine is smoking.
Is it too late for me to install one of these restrictors?


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (91gti_wolfsburg)*

better late then never


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

well, I just ordered the brass restrictor fitting on pg 2 from ATP.


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

took off my garrett because it was smoking and replaced it with a no namebrand ebay turbo now its smoking but its my fault because like the last turbo I ruined this one to by over filling the oil




























now im wanting to rebuild my ebay T3/4 with an garrett kit is there a certin one I need?


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*

i dont think over filling oil would have anything to do with your turbo's smoking. If you are running a oil restrictor to much oil in your engine would have nothing to with the turbo smoking.


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (16vtblackjetta)*

with my garrett I rode it for like six months and one day I chanched the oil the oil level was over fiull and I roud it for about a week befour I checked it by the time I did it started smoking. Ive ben riding this ebay turbo for about 3 months now and im having the same problem.







so im wanting to rebuild it but dont know where to get a renuild kit for


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*

ebay offers some stuff or you can get in touch with Garrett.


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (16vtblackjetta)*

I might just get the rebuild kit for my garrett T3 ar.42


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (steve12345)*

New turbo arrived Monday. I took the housings off to inspect it, clock it, and clean up the hot side casting.
This is the turbo:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...84995
I know the compressor housing is not anti-surge. The holes do not go through to the inside of the housing. They are fake anti-surge holes







. I just liked the tapered inlet vs. the stepped inlet on the others.
The dimensions are not quite as advertised since the ad rounds to whole numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . Both wheels have grind marks from the balancing process http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . The integral wastegate opening was a little small - just under 0.75" http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . So, I opened it up and cleaned up the casting around it to help prevent boost spikes or boost creep with the internal wastegate setup. I also ported my swingvalve housing while I was at it.
Compressor Ind. 1.87" Exd 2.95" - ie. a T04E 40 trim copy.
Turbine Ind. 2.58" Exd. 2.20" - ie. T3 Stage 3
Pics of the new turbo next to the old Garrett T3 60 trim:









































Should be in and running by next Wednesday.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

looks good man, i'm at 7500 kms now stilll pulls like a mother, its gunna be dissapointing swithing over to the winter car lol ...almost tempted to do a small turbo setup hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (16vtblackjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vtblackjetta* »_i dont think over filling oil would have anything to do with your turbo's smoking. If you are running a oil restrictor to much oil in your engine would have nothing to with the turbo smoking. 

Too much oil can keep your oil drain from functioning properly and will back up into the turbo. The bearings in a turbo function by slinging the oil past them. If the oil is backed up, they cannot function properly and will burn out prematurely.


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Too much oil can keep your oil drain from functioning properly and will back up into the turbo. The bearings in a turbo function by slinging the oil past them. If the oil is backed up, they cannot function properly and will burn out prematurely. 

this is true but you would really have to over fill it


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (steve12345)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve12345* »_
. Both wheels have grind marks from the balancing process http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 


you prob remember me a couple pages back i was the one whos turbo shi* the bed in 7 days...i have been talking to alot of people who owned these turbos , there was this one shop that took apart one of the generic 50 trim ebay turbos, (like mine and yours ) and did quite a few tests, one was to check if these turbos where actually balanced by checking the wheel(s)/ shaft on a 100k$ balancing machine, these turbos where in fact not balanced at all, ( 3 comprable turbos were purchased from different supliers on ebay with the same specs, and all of them had the same results) they noticed grind marks supposedly from balancing and concluded the marks where hurting the balance more then helping, they think the origional turbo copied to make theirs probably had the marks transfered onto to there wheels for some odd reason














yea i know sounds pointless and crazy but may infact be true.
this was a big thing in the honda tech forums like 2 months ago let me see if i can dig this article up, you guys would like to see this if i can find it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 10:25 AM 9-24-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (16vtblackjetta)*

true, but who knows how much he over filled it, i was just pointing out that it is possible.


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

[email protected] USRT:
I can certainly see how this is possible, but to overfill it enough to cause this to happen, you would have to fill the oil level in the engine up far enough to be level with the bearings in the turbo, and in most cases, this would mean that the oil level would be up in the oil galleys in the head somewhere.


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

I have to admit my first thought was "hmm, are those grinds just for show?".
Here are some pics of the wheels:
Turbine Wheel








Compressor Wheel








Note the alignment line on the shaft, nut and wheel.
Either they truly tried to balance it, or they tried hard to make it look like they did. I'm trying to be open minded.
I look at it as a $170 lottery ticket







The Garrett T3 isn't going anywhere just yet.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

mine didnt have that line to indicate it has been balanced, but i guess its just like balancing tires on wheels, every once in a while you get one that just balances with no weights. thats probably why some of the ebay turbos seem to last forever and some dont


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

well, we'll find out whether or not the oil restrictor cuts back on my smokin' turbo problem. Pics to follow this friday.


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (steve12345)*

Been running for a week. No problems so far. Spools just a little later due to the stage 3 wheel. It's a lot quieter than the T3. I'll be installing a Spec stage 2+ clutch tonight. I will turn up the boost some more after that.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (steve12345)*

where are you guys getting the 5 bolt gasket that goes between the turbo and downpipe.I can`t seem to find one.


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't use a gasket between the turbine housing and the swingvalve housing. (edit) ATP sells them. 


_Modified by steve12345 at 9:45 PM 10-8-2008_


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (steve12345)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve12345* »_I don't use a gasket between the turbine housing and the swingvalve housing. (edit) ATP sells them. 

_Modified by steve12345 at 9:45 PM 10-8-2008_

I dont use one either. it seems to be a machine fit.


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: (91gti_wolfsburg)*

good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

looks like alot of yall are having problems with the turbo seals. I hang out alot on the DSM forums cause nearly everyone i ride with has an DSM and out of just the peeps i see regular 8 out of the 22 have ebay turbo's. I was talking to them about this thread and how we are having so many problems so i showed them this thread earlier today while at work and they said alot of the members had same problems at first untell they started to run fuel regulators in the oil feed line regulating the pressure to around 55psi. They said that the restrictors restrict the oil from getting to the turbo but it builds up in the oil feed line and then that little hole that is allowing oil threw is spraying it like a jet into the bearings. they said that they found that turbos like good solid volume of oil at a much lower pressure then a oil starved beam of oil and doesnt always lubricate the bearing correctly. most of them have had there turbos from ebay over 20k miles.


_Modified by storx at 8:29 AM 10-9-2008_


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

plus the pair of turbo's i have on the vette just rolled over 3k on them and there both from ebay... but the oil pressure going to them is around 40psi


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

i'm at 10 000 kms and 12+ psi workin great


----------



## 84SciroccoX-FLOW (Dec 3, 2006)

i am now going to buy an ebay turbo to replace mine. :-D thanks alot


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

GT-ER runs ebay turbos and swears by them


----------



## 84SciroccoX-FLOW (Dec 3, 2006)

just got my ebay turbo, looks like really good quality. ill have my results up first day, and then again after a week or so.


----------



## diego20vt (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: (84SciroccoX-FLOW)*

Hey people, this is the perfect forum I was looking for.
Im interested in 2 ebay turbos:
k04-001 or Hybrid k04/t28
Im buying one this monday for my gti, so anyone got something to say?? Any experiences??
Thanx


----------



## diego20vt (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: (diego20vt)*

K04-001
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories

K04/T28
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## SpDsTeR (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (diego20vt)*

I can get them cheaper for you guys if u pm me


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (SpDsTeR)*

this is pretty much the thread i wanted to find when i searched "ebay turbo." by chance does anyone have any continued information to share?


----------



## Miozolol (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (zcxerxes)*

Hi
This thread tells the story of a guy who bought an ebay turbo and was a complete ****.
http://www.dsmtalk.com/forums/...75527
And also he posted a Video :
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RX6NJ3V8































_Modified by Miozolol at 7:52 PM 8-9-2009_


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Miozolol)*

Is there any discussion of an oil restrictor? Looks like a -6 or -8 on the feed with no restrictor. If there is no restrictor on that feed, then that is exactly what should happen with a -6 or -8 at 60+ PSI.
And, some radial shaft play is normal for a journal bearing turbo without oil running.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (steve12345)*

bump


----------



## tuckeje (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (raymondlee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raymondlee* »_bump

yeah, 5 month bump!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

my ebay turbo died shortly after 20 000 kms. theres so much shaft play that the compressor could touch the housing. it never really smokes somehow though. I even rebuilt the thing with a garret core but the tubine/compressor were too far out of balance. it probably lasted about 5000 kms maybe. Seems very hit and miss with these things i think its honestly worth the extra money to buy a real turbo


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

That sucks, but 20k out of a clone aint to shab. A lot of people like rebuild at 20k-30k.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

fully expected seriosly though buy a real turbo though there is nothing more frustrating then bat turbo oil seals :wall: the second time i rebuilt it it failed so badly that there was coke forming on the outside of the turbine housing lol


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I run an ebay t3/t4 on my 2.0T....daily low boost is set at 12psi...high boost at 18psi. its been working great so far. car feels really strong. before I put the turbo in I took the housings off to inspect the wheels and they both had chips in them. but surprisingly it still works. lol. im just waiting for it to blow up and ill buy a better turbo


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

yeah mine suffered some damage too i has running open turbo with no filter because the filter broke. I had some wires come loose lol and get "shortened." Im guessing since the turbo rpms are so astronomically high the wires were diced into tiny enough pieces that they really didn't do any harm. I've had the whole engine apart since then and i didn't find anything weird


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

An ebay turbo is the reason why my car was left in PA when I moved to NV. After about 100 or so miles the seal was shot, smokes like crazy. The car sat back in PA for 2 years until about a month ago when I finally had it shipped here. Here's a shot of the turbo taken yesterday--


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

yeah thats exactly what mine did, i thought for a long time that it was a my oil return line leaking


----------



## TurboLover3 (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

Any of you guys consider taking the Ebay turbos to a shop that does turbo rebuilds, having them take it all apart, replace all the crappy components, and then putting them on your cars? Seems like the seals blowing out and having some amount of shaft play could have been avoided if it was all checked out before hand. Honest question, not trying to sound like an a$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I feel like having a good parts kit put in an Ebay turbo would work like a charm and still be hundreds cheaper than a brand new big name turbo.


----------

